# Que recomiendan para programacion de gal22v10



## sheikan (Mar 16, 2009)

aloooo a todos ustedes del foro bueno esta vez me presento para pedir un poco de orientacion con respecto a una gal22v10 que la verdad es la primera ves que escucho de ellas y no se con que software la puedo programar y pues no encuentro ninguno en la red que sea amigable lei en varios lugares y post por aqui en el foro sobre un tal galaxy de cypress pero no lo encontre en la red y tengo el codigo de programacion de un tal ISP expert pero tampoco lo encuentro 

el fin de todo esto es para programar una alu en una gal22v10 pero no encuentro nada que la programe si me pudieran ayudar con lo que fuera que sepan les estare aternamente agradecidos

p.d. ya busque con el buscador interno i no encontre que resuelva mis dudas


----------



## eidtech (Mar 16, 2009)

Yo debo tener el Galaxy, seria cosa de buscarlo.

En mis tiempos se usaba mucho el OPAL.. lo unico es que debias introducir las ecuaciones que querias meter al GAL. Es un programa muy sencillo, corre bajo MSDOS.. también lo buscare.


----------



## maxekomex (Mar 31, 2009)

uyy compadres creo que llego algo tardeson a este foro, pero de todos modos aqui les traigo el galaxy por si algien lo quiere descargar


```
http://www.4shared.com/file/95790122/d1628da9/Galaxy.html
```

que bueno que te sirva compa, aqui dejo el opal por si les sirve a alguno (es igual para programar gal's)
espero les sirva

```
http://www.4shared.com/file/96287896/fbb831d3/OPAL.html
```


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 23, 2009)

Yo he programado con un programa llamado wincupl es gratuito lo puedes bajar de la pagina de atmel solo te registras es muy facil de usar

He encontrado un tutorial de su uso
http://electronicacorpostar.blogspot.com/2009/01/implementacin-de-las-compuertas-lgicas.html


----------



## Earl (Oct 29, 2009)

Igual io he programado con wincupl, bastante facil y rapido.. muy recomendable


----------



## pinksoul (Nov 25, 2011)

bueno pues hay les adjunto el archivo para el opal... ahora soy yo las que les pide un favor! necesito hacer un ALU con Gal16v8 con las siguientes funciones

suma, resta, multiplicacion, nand, nor, xnor, y compare las variables de entrada de 2 bits... ya tengo las ecuaciones de cada función pero la verdad no sé como programarlas en opal...


----------



## gsuzo (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola que tal, pues un saludo, soy nuevo en el foro y tambien en esto del mundo de la electronica. El punto es que apenas estoy estudiando la Ing. pero tengo muchas deficiencias, y resulta que tengo unas cuantas practicas que hacer con el proto y con GAL 22V10D, solo que no tengo ni idea de como se programan estos dispositivos. 

Buscando en foros y google solo he encontrado los programas que me pueden servir (como galaxy), ya baje WinCupl; pero no encuentro ninguna guia que me enseñe a programar, no se si existan comandos que se tengan que usar (algo asi como C++ o matlab).

Alguien que me pueda ayudar con una guia, por favor. Gracias


----------



## savad (Oct 28, 2013)

ve esta guiaVer el archivo adjunto 04_Programacion_de_SPLDs_con_WinCUPL.pdf


----------

